# ports stop updating?



## meteor8488 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi all,

it seems ports stop updating for a long time, maybe 1 or 2 month?
Anything wrong?
I try to update to php 5.4.8, but it seems there is still 5.4.7 in ports.
In the past, after php release a new version, the ports updates soon.


----------



## kpa (Dec 2, 2012)

The maintainer of lang/php5 hasn't found a good reason to update the port to 5.4.8 or simply hasn't had time to do so.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 2, 2012)

Or some external reason, like the security problem or server move or interminable 9.1-release process has kept it from happening sooner.


----------

